# Man pleads guilty to killing installer



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

Fransuah Mathews, 25, copped a plea of manslaughter after shooting and killing his cable installer once he realized that his set wasn't cable ready.

"When Mathews realized his TV wouldn't accept the new service without more equipment, he got angry, according to the plea agreement. Mathews went outside and shot at Warmack, who got off the ladder and ran. Mathews kept shooting, hitting Warmack in the leg and chest."

Full story here: http://nwitimes.com/articles/2007/05/18/news/top_news/doc137d5206b9afdedd862572de00809d87.txt

There's a lesson here for satellite installers -- check the TV first, or be sure to bring adapters!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Fransuah did not take the advice "don't shoot the messenger".


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> There's a lesson here for satellite installers -- check the TV first, or be sure to bring adapters!


and a glock.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Reader comment:


> _"If you think this is one incident is bad just wait until the FCC gives the go ahead to the networks and all cables channels so they can broadcast in High Definition only. They were supposed to mandate this 5 years ago. The broadcasters want to cut the old analog system loose because of the cost. What will we be in store for then? I can only imagine the rash of High Def TV thefts and or murders over them we will see around here..." _


Hi-def TV thefts and murders ? 

Apparently, the shooter wasn't the last idiot left in the Chicago area.


----------



## Larry G (Apr 13, 2006)

Good grief.
20 years is not enough time for this character.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

Man, this is so sad.  

John


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Just don't understand some people


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Larry G said:


> Good grief.
> 20 years is not enough time for this character.


Agreed he should loss his life.


----------



## Cage (May 21, 2007)

That is crazy.


----------



## Chandu (Oct 3, 2005)

This is the worst example of how materialistic, superficial values have blinded some in today's society.   Taking somebody's life over a stupid luxury like HD?!?!?!? I feel every high-school age kid in this society should be required to spend a year in a third world country and work with their hands. That way, most adults would have a perspective on what are luxuries and what are bare necessities. Thousands and thousands of people adjust their livelihoods around basic things like water and electricity shortages, and here we have have a guy taking a life because he can't watch in HD. That guy who lost his life was probably some poor kid's working father who will never get to know their dad fully.


----------



## midnight75 (Jun 25, 2004)

tomcrown1 said:


> Agreed he should loss his life.


Agreed. He deserves to be shot. Either that, or lock him in a room with the cable installer's family. I guarantee you he would not get out of there alive.


----------



## kenglish (Oct 2, 2004)

Was the guy a Cable company employee, or was he just hooking him up "to repay a debt" (like it says in the article)? Maybe the guy was already mad with him, even before.


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

Another psycho that in previous generations would have been locked up long before this, but is not left to roam society by our broken liberal mental health system.


----------

